

Larry Flynt Offers $1M Reward for Mitt Romney Tax Returns - daegloe
http://www.adweek.com/news/press/larry-flynt-offers-1m-reward-mitt-romney-tax-returns-143474

======
dguaraglia
Sorry, I don't see how this has anything to do with HN, so flagged.

~~~
RussoJustin1976
Because it's hackers who can acquire them. duh!!!

